# HR54 &C61 4K output



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Today I finally swapped out my HR34 for my HR54 and for the most part the pairing went pretty smoothly with the 3 minis. The only one that caused a minor hiccup was the C61 as it initially said it was not authorized. I went back to the 54 and had it reset itself whereupon when it booted back up again it downloaded another software update. After that, the C61 finally got repaired.

Here is the problem and was even with the HR34. I have a Sony XBR-70X850B in my family room along with a Pioneer SC-91. Before I acquired the C61, I contacted DirecTV technical support and they assured me 4K would work with my Sony and Pioneer and the manufacturers agreed when I contacted them. Fast forward to a few months back when I first acquired the C61.

When it was installed with the HR34 it would play 1080p and download 4k content but would say it would not play the 4k because it was not capable of it so it would downscale to 1080p it would say. To be clear, on the Sony you have to connect to HDMI input 1 or 2 for 4k content. I am utilizing number one. I was running thru the Pioneer but ran a direct connection to the tv from the C61 to ensure the HDCP 2.2 in the Pioneer was not somehow hindering the capabilities of the tv. Same problem even on direct connection which led me to the conclusion there was a problem within the box/software of the C61. Within the display settings of the C61 it has the 4k selection greyed out and in parentheses says "TV DOES NOT SUPPORT". I just decided for then to let it go as I did not wish to fight the battle and wondered if maybe the HR34 was part of the issue even though many on here said it should not be.

Fast forward to today. When I was repairing the C61 today, there was a message in the middle top of the pairing screen that the tv did indeed support 4k. That gave me hope my problems were solved. Finished the pairing and go in to look at the display settings to check the 4k box and it is still greyed out saying tv does not support. I had the server download 4k content so that later I could view and see if maybe the box was wrong and it was still playing it in 4k and that maybe the C61 needed to download a software update in the meantime. So I left it for several hours.

I came back a little while ago and tried to play the 4k content and the message the C61 gave me was that the tv was not capable and image was being downscaled to 1080p which it was as I could tell from the image quality. The display box for 4k is still greyed out and uncheckable with the accompanying message. I tried a direct connection to the tv again with no change in the issue.

I am at my wits end and I do not relish the idea of having to deal with some of the true clowns at DirecTV tech support who will talk to me like I am a 5 year old and have missed the most obvious things and will try to blame me, the tv, or the receiver when it has nothing to do with them...

HELP is appreciated


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Is the sony Firmware Up to date?

Also for your reading

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8QoXBAQ4rou/learn/learningcenter/home/cables/hdmi.html


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

What software is your C61? Is your HDMI cable from the C61 HDMI 2.0 complaint?


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

My bad and it is my fault. The most obvious question I would get I did mean to put in was that the HDMI cable I am using is the one that came with the C61 and was assured by the tech that installed it that it was 4k compliant. Needless to say, after he left I had recently bought a 4k compliant cable and only purchased in October 2015 and tried it with the same results then and now. I did verify its capability at the store on the very tv I have with 4k source and it worked fine. My client software is ox7de


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Is the sony Firmware Up to date?
> 
> Also for your reading
> 
> http://www.crutchfield.com/S-8QoXBAQ4rou/learn/learningcenter/home/cables/hdmi.html


Yes, it is up to date and I check it once a month as it is Ethernet connected to my router.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Have you contacted sony? It might be the TV No way to check?​


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stevies3 said:


> What software is your C61? Is your HDMI cable from the C61 HDMI 2.0 complaint?


There is no such thing as a HDMI 2.0 complaint cable. There is either low speed and high speed HDMI cable. Andy high speed HDMI cable in good working condition will work for HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is your TV capable of doing 4K at 60fps? That is the requirement of the C61K. 4K at 30fps won't pass muster.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

Did we try using the second hdmi port that supports hdcp 2.2?


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Is your TV capable of doing 4K at 60fps? That is the requirement of the C61K. 4K at 30fps won't pass muster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Per specs from Sony it supports 4k/60p


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Is your TV capable of doing 4K at 60fps? That is the requirement of the C61K. 4K at 30fps won't pass muster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Yes. 3840x2160/60p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

CuttySnark said:


> Did we try using the second hdmi port that supports hdcp 2.2?


Yes I did and no joy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

peds48 said:


> There is no such thing as a HDMI 2.0 complaint cable. There is either low speed and high speed HDMI cable. Andy high speed HDMI cable in good working condition will work for HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


There is the HDMI 1.4 vs the 2.0 spec and the 1.4 is limited to 30p

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Have you contacted sony? It might be the TV No way to check?​


Yes I did and tv is running normal and on spec. Interesting thing I noted was my PS3 fired up and the screen said it was generating a UHD image of 3840x2160.

Might have to try my luck and see if I can find a competent tech at DTV who does not think I just leaped from the 18th century to the 21st.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> There is the HDMI 1.4 vs the 2.0 spec and the 1.4 is limited to 30p
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the HDMI specs. As I said, there is no such thing as an HDMI 2.0 cable, none, if you believe that I have a bridge to sell you, for cheap as well

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Those are the HDMI specs. As I said, there is no such thing as an HDMI 2.0 cable, none, if you believe that I have a bridge to sell you, for cheap as well
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


If you will note, I did say that and put it out there as clarification.

I am not sure where the snippyness came from, but to each their own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> If you will note, I did say that and put it out there as clarification.
> 
> I am not sure where the snippyness came from, but to each their own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from post #7. There is a believe that a special cable is needed to get 4K, specially those folks that let Bestbuy reps sell them the special gold plated "HDMI 2.0" $300 monster cable REQUIRED to get 4K( according to Bestbuy) HDMI cable. So my post was more like a PSA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> Yes I did and tv is running normal and on spec. Interesting thing I noted was my PS3 fired up and the screen said it was generating a UHD image of 3840x2160.
> 
> Might have to try my luck and see if I can find a competent tech at DTV who does not think I just leaped from the 18th century to the 21st.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkc


Well -If you do get a Tech - He will replace the 61K - LOL! Hope you get it Fixed - It really should work as you have it

Is your PS3 Connected thru your AVR When getting that reading? If so that means to me the pS3 is being upscaled either by the TV or the avr -meaning that they are working as designed.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you haven't already, be sure to check the relevant thread for your Sony 4K UHDTV at www.avsforum.com

Perhaps someone there has more information.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a link to that thread for the sony.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/166-lcd-flat-panel-displays/1530461-official-2014-sony-xbr-49x850b-xbr-55x850b-xbr-65x850b-xbr-70x850b-thread.html


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

peds48 said:


> from post #7. There is a believe that a special cable is needed to get 4K, specially those folks that let Bestbuy reps sell them the special gold plated "HDMI 2.0" $300 monster cable REQUIRED to get 4K( according to Bestbuy) HDMI cable. So my post was more like a PSA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds reasonable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Well -If you do get a Tech - He will replace the 61K - LOL! Hope you get it Fixed - It really should work as you have it
> 
> Is your PS3 Connected thru your AVR When getting that reading? If so that means to me the pS3 is being upscaled either by the TV or the avr -meaning that they are working as designed.


Correct, the PS3 is thru the AVR. Interesting thing is on input 1 of the tv it views the PS3 as a unique input separate from the AVR which is on input 1. When I selected that PS3 input on the tv, the PS3 powered up and the AVR switched to that input.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuttySnark (Oct 23, 2015)

thefoyboy said:


> Correct, the PS3 is thru the AVR. Interesting thing is on input 1 of the tv it views the PS3 as a unique input separate from the AVR which is on input 1. When I selected that PS3 input on the tv, the PS3 powered up and the AVR switched to that input.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably has to do with Bravia sync/HDMI-CEC.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> If you haven't already, be sure to check the relevant thread for your Sony 4K UHDTV at www.avsforum.com
> 
> Perhaps someone there has more information.


As another posted I have begun reading thru that thread of 181 pages and am on page 23 currently. I do not think it has anything to do with the tv but rather the c61 based upon everything I have learned and others here have inquired about. Nonetheless, I am going to read thru the entire thing just in case that nugget of gold exists.

Thanks for all the help here. While as of yet it has not yielded an answer, I am sure it will soon. It is good to be among those who enjoy a/v and tech as I do.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

There are many tvs out there that are 4k with supposedly all the right specs but will not do Directv 4k. I have not ran into your particular model but many of the 1st gen samsung, Vizio, LG, etc... with your exact issue. If the c61 says it doesn't support it then it doesn't support it. Replacing the 61 is going to most likely be a waste of time also getting a tech it will also. When you first plug the 61 in with nothing connected to it but the hdmi straight to the tv it will run the compatibility test.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

west99999 said:


> There are many tvs out there that are 4k with supposedly all the right specs but will not do Directv 4k. I have not ran into your particular model but many of the 1st gen samsung, Vizio, LG, etc... with your exact issue. If the c61 says it doesn't support it then it doesn't support it. Replacing the 61 is going to most likely be a waste of time also getting a tech it will also. When you first plug the 61 in with nothing connected to it but the hdmi straight to the tv it will run the compatibility test.


You may well be right but then DirecTV needs to get their own house in order. If indeed the issue is the C61 will not work with my specific model, then tech needs to answer why because according to them and the specs on the C61, there is no reason it should not as it meets the specs they lay out for the C61 and I specifically asked them before requesting the C61.

Of course, there is one problem with your assumption. How often have we as DirecTV consumers seen equipment work right every time right out of the box and/or that DirecTV techs even know what they are doing sometimes.


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

I just spent the last half hour watching 4k content from the YouTube App on the 850B and then went to watching channel 1102 on the C61. Call me crazy but it looks like it is outputting 4k content even though it says the tv does not support it and is downgraded to 1080p It probably is not 4k and that could be that the tv is upscaling the 1080p signal giving it that look of 4k. Still looking. Did not find anything in AVSforums but did look in a few other threads and posted there hoping for more info and insight.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> I just spent the last half hour watching 4k content from the YouTube App on the 850B and then went to watching channel 1102 on the C61. Call me crazy but it looks like it is outputting 4k content even though it says the tv does not support it and is downgraded to 1080p It probably is not 4k and that could be that the tv is upscaling the 1080p signal giving it that look of 4k. Still looking. Did not find anything in AVSforums but did look in a few other threads and posted there hoping for more info and insight.


When Viewing What is the resolution is displayed on the TV viewing You tube App & the 1102 channel - Just for my FYI


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> I just spent the last half hour watching 4k content from the YouTube App on the 850B and then went to watching channel 1102 on the C61. Call me crazy but it looks like it is outputting 4k content even though it says the tv does not support it and is downgraded to 1080p It probably is not 4k and that could be that the tv is upscaling the 1080p signal giving it that look of 4k. Still looking. Did not find anything in AVSforums but did look in a few other threads and posted there hoping for more info and insight.


your TV upscales everything that is not 4K to 4K. Of course there is a difference between native 4K and upscaled 4K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

thefoyboy said:


> I just spent the last half hour watching 4k content from the YouTube App on the 850B and then went to watching channel 1102 on the C61. Call me crazy but it looks like it is outputting 4k content even though it says the tv does not support it and is downgraded to 1080p It probably is not 4k and that could be that the tv is upscaling the 1080p signal giving it that look of 4k. Still looking. Did not find anything in AVSforums but did look in a few other threads and posted there hoping for more info and insight.


I have the 65" Sony x850c (2015 model). When you are watching from your c61 4K source, press Display on your remote. What do you see on the top left corner of the tv?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

According to the spec sheet that TV supports 3840x2160 24p, 25p, 30p, and 60p as well as 4096x2160 24p. So it definitely seems like it should be supported.

Like thyname suggested, check what the display button says the source format is while watching channel 1102. Maybe the C61 is just being flaky about the resolution checkmarks and it is actually working. :shrug:


----------



## twizt3dkitty (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you tried removing the c61 from the genie and re adding it after doing a hard reboot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

I hit the display button and there is nothing information bar display that comes up but when I switch sources it does say 3840x2160 on both. And yes, when I replaced the HR34 with the HR54 a few days back I had to add back the C61K and still same problem. I did notice one new minor problem with the new server. The name of the program in the information bar at the top of the screen is missing no matter which mini I am using.


----------



## weightlifter63 (Sep 26, 2011)

thefoyboy said:


> Today I finally swapped out my HR34 for my HR54 and for the most part the pairing went pretty smoothly with the 3 minis. The only one that caused a minor hiccup was the C61 as it initially said it was not authorized. I went back to the 54 and had it reset itself whereupon when it booted back up again it downloaded another software update. After that, the C61 finally got repaired.
> 
> Here is the problem and was even with the HR34. I have a Sony XBR-70X850B in my family room along with a Pioneer SC-91. Before I acquired the C61, I contacted DirecTV technical support and they assured me 4K would work with my Sony and Pioneer and the manufacturers agreed when I contacted them. Fast forward to a few months back when I first acquired the C61.
> 
> ...


Fyi,

I am having a SIMILAR issue BUT every I turn off my TV/Genie 61 it happens. I can reset the C61 via the settings menu and hitting the dash, and the 4K checkbox comes back and I can get to the 1102 channel. then when im done watching, turn the power off then back on, its greyed out again and the menus and guide look fuzzier/bigger. I swapped HDMI cables, have a sammy 48in J6400. very strange. Brand new install. Wonder if its just a bad box?

Alos if I hit the info button on my tv remote WHEN watching supposed 4K I downloaded from DTV, it says 1280x720x60 which is wierd since it "looks" like at least 1080p. still cant tell if its 4k or not. All firmware on TV is updated.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Last time I attempted C61K on 48 inch 6400 the compatibility test failed said not 4K compatible.


----------



## weightlifter63 (Sep 26, 2011)

west99999 said:


> Last time I attempted C61K on 48 inch 6400 the compatibility test failed said not 4K compatible.


That is strange too, since the TV seems to have the DirecTV RVU client in the tools menu so you would assume its 4K DTV compatible. The strange part is if i reboot the C61, 4K is checked. Seems to work, thought I cant verifiy resolution but after i power down, and turn it on again its greyed out. Tried all 3 HDMI inputs and a High speed cable. Just got the TV 2 months ago from BB.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

weightlifter63 said:


> That is strange too, since the TV seems to have the DirecTV RVU client in the tools menu so you would assume its 4K DTV compatible. The strange part is if i reboot the C61, 4K is checked. Seems to work, thought I cant verifiy resolution but after i power down, and turn it on again its greyed out. Tried all 3 HDMI inputs and a High speed cable. Just got the TV 2 months ago from BB.


just because the TV has an RVU client built in it does not necessarily means is 4K compatible with the C61K. All that means is that you can use your TV sans Directv receiver. As a matter of fact, is easier for a TV to be a 4K built in RVU then to support the C61K since no HDMI is required.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Now not only do I have this issue but on my C61 the info bar at the top of the screen shows everything but the name of the program that is on. On the other two minis, when you pause the program and get the info bar at the bottom the program name is all white blocks. I have reset and the problem remains. Seems like the 54 is acting odd now. Argh, going to call DTV Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> Now not only do I have this issue but on my C61 the info bar at the top of the screen shows everything but the name of the program that is on. On the other two minis, when you pause the program and get the info bar at the bottom the program name is all white blocks. I have reset and the problem remains. Seems like the 54 is acting odd now. Argh, going to call DTV Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the blocky font is a known issue. Resetting the Genie and clients fixes it for the time being.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thefoyboy (Apr 1, 2007)

Is resetting all the clients needed to fix the issue as I did reset one of the c31's and the c61 and the blockiness remains along with no show title on the 61


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thefoyboy said:


> Is resetting all the clients needed to fix the issue as I did reset one of the c31's and the c61 and the blockiness remains along with no show title on the 61
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you need to reset the genie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weightlifter63 (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting thing... last night a C61K genie update came down (0x7de) 4K worked, genie said tv was compatible. turned off/turned on worked. looked this morning, back to tv is not compatible. guess they are still working things out....


----------

